# Angelboot New Venezia



## Matthias89 (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich überleg mir ein Boot zuzulegen und beim stöbern bin ich auf das Boot gestoßen
link
Kann das überhaupt was sein für den Preis?  
Das Gewässer auf dem ich unterwegs bin ist ein See von ca. 250 Hektar ohne erwähnenswerten Wellengang. 

Was meint ihr? Lohnt es sich die 1200km (hin und zurück) zu fahren und mir das Boot anzugucken oder lieber die Finder davon lassen?


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

Das Umfeld auf den Bildern sieht nicht nach Privatverkauf aus und weil da jemand am Finanzamt vorbei schafft, kommt auch der günstige Preis zustande.
Dieses heißt für dich natürlich keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung!
Außerdem fällt auf, dass es keine Rudervorrichtung gibt, also diese nachträglich angebaut werden muss!
Da kannst du dir mit dem Boot gleich eine Nietzange anschaffen!
Das Gewicht von nur 65Kg bei fast 4m Boot, sagt aus, dass es eine sehr geringe Wandstärke haben muss!
Von einer CE Klassifizierung oder einem Bootspass steht da auch nix?
Wenn ich mit meinem "Schlitten" die 1200Km fahren müsste, würden noch mal ca.150€ Spritgeld auf den Preis drauf kommen.

Hier ähnliche Boote, welche da preislich allerdings nicht mithalten können.

http://www.megalodon-boote.com/Bootstypen_12M.htm

Ich vermute mal, die werden ihre Umsätze auch versteuern!

Nachtrag: Falls du das Boot kaufen solltest, einen Kaufvertrag mit (detailierter) Beschreibung des Bootes machen, als Eigentumsnachweis!
Sonst bekommst du ohne Bootspass, nirgendwo eine Anmeldung beim Wasserschiffahrstamt für dieses Boot, auch wenn du auf deinem See keine Anmeldung brauchst!

Jürgen


----------



## Renechen (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

Bei uns in der nähe giebt es auch Händler die neue Boote sehr preiswert anbieten.

Meistens sind es wohl boote aus Osteuropa,die allerdings ihr Geld wert sein sollen!

Aber privatverkauf wo da im Hintergrund die Dinger gestapelt liegen ist schon fragwürdig

Ich sag ma Finger weg!!!!

Im Ernstfall machst du dich noch mit strafbar#d


----------



## tlang78 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

Auf dem Bild ist doch am Heck links das Typenschild und deutlich ein CE zu erkennen. Also wirst du mit dem Boot auch keine Probleme mit der Zulassung haben. Ob der Typ das Boot am Finanzamt vorbei verkauft kann dir auch egal sein. Auf eine Rechnung bestehen!

Zur Verarbeitung (im Detail) und Materialstärke muss man das Boot vor Ort mal anschauen. 600km Strecke ist jedoch schon ein ganzen Stück aber wenn du es mit einem "Ausflug" verbinden kannst, warum nicht.

Grüße


----------



## hechtflosse (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

Hallo,
hatte mich ebenfalls für das Aluboot New Venezia interessiert und
nach den Daten gefragt. Das angebotene 3,65 m lange Boot wiegt 65 kg. Die Version 3,95 m wiegt 85 kg und hat eine Freibordhöhe von 60 cm. Die Dicke des Alubleches sollte 2 mm betragen (fraglich bei dem Gewicht). Es handelt sich um ein genietetes Boot. Das Angebot macht einen interessanten Eindruck hatte es dann aber wegen der Entfernung verworfen.

Gruß


----------



## Matthias89 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

Von denn Daten her hört es sich gut an. 
Eigentlich wollte ich ersma nur das Boot und nen gebrauchten Motor von nem Kumpel kaufen und den Rest nach und nach... 
Aber ich denke ich werde noch was umgucken und wenn ich das Geld für das Boot + Motor, Batterie, Echolot usw. Zusammen hab und nix besseres gefunden werde ich wohl mal nach Berlin fahren.


----------



## thorsten73 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

@kilaforce: Ist das ein 20PS AB ? Fährst Du damit im Strom um Speyer und reicht Dir die Motorisierung ? Überlege mir was für den Rhein zuzulegen und bin mir mit der Motorisierung noch nicht sicher (soviel wie nötig - sowenig wie möglich)
Danke


----------



## kilaforce (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

@thorsten73:
ja das ist ein 20er mit Pinesteuerung. Das reicht locker für den Rhein, aber beim nächsten werde ich nur einen 15er nehmen, der reicht auch. Aber mit weniger würde ich mich nicht auf den Rhein wagen


----------



## thorsten73 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

@kilaforce
Danke für die Antwort. 
Allerdings kommt mir ein 15 PS Motor ein wenig schwach vor, wenn es gegen die Strömung geht.


----------



## hechtflosse (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*



kilaforce schrieb:


> hier noch ein Bild vom #Aluboot1



Kannst Du noch was zur Qualität der Boote sagen (Dicke der Bleche
und Verarbeitung) ? Wie hoch ist das 3,65 m Boot vorn und hinten?
Danke im Voraus :vik:

Gruß 
Hechtflosse


----------



## Matthias89 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

Danke für die Infos. 
Kannst du was dazu sagenn ob man die Sitzbänke einfach demontieren kann?
Würde die gerne rausnehmen und einen durchgehenden Boden einbauen. Wenn's Einfluss auf die Statik vom Boot haben sollte ist das nicht ganz so schlimm. Habe nen hervorragenden Schweißer an der Hand der auch Aluminium schweißen kann. Und dann würden die nötigen Verstrebungen eingebracht damit man einen durchgehenden Boden hat aber das Boot trotzdem noch stabil ist.


----------



## kilaforce (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

also, ich habe nicht genau das Venezia, meines ist das Trident V14, ist baugleich mit dem Venezia 14. Das gibt es in verschiedenen Größen wie das Venezia auch V 12, V 13, V14. Sitzbank kann man entfernen, habe ich beim #Aluboot2 auch entfernt. Das Boot ist geschweißt und mit dem durchgehenden Boden doch sehr stabil. Ich habe beide Boote in NL gekauft mit CE usw. gab keine Probleme bei der Anmeldung. Bei Interess kann ich Bilder von dem Aufbau meiner beiden Aluboote mailen.


----------



## Matthias89 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

Jetzt bin ich zu noch größerem Dank verpflichtet! Mit der Info vom Trident hab ich jetzt nen Händler der 150km entfernt ist anstatt 600 und bei dem gibt's auch ein Jon in 13ft. Ich denke das wird's werden :k


----------



## Matthias89 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

Ne würde nach Loosdrecht fahren. Hab nochmal genau nach geschaut. Es sind sogar nur 137km. 

Das Jon sollte doch wegen dem Flachboden stabiler im Wasser liegen als das V14? Bei zu starkem Wind bzw. Zu starkem Wellengang werde ich eh nicht fahren also muss es ja keine V Form haben oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## allegoric (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

Sehr interessante Boote. Leider sehe ich keinen einzigen Händler mit einer V13 Version des Tridents :-(


----------



## kilaforce (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

frag mal den Haan von De Botenboet, der kann das bestimmt besorgen das V13. Der ist echt gut im Verkauf und günstiger als in D.


----------



## kilaforce (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

@ Matthias89, vergleiche die Preise, ich habe bei Haan "wenig" bezahlt für meine zwei....
Wo möchtest du mit dem fahren bzw angeln?


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

@Kilaforce, wie wäre es denn mal mit einem link?
Oder soll das ein Geheimnis für "Eingeweihte" bleiben?
Dafür ist son Forum eigentlich nicht gedacht!
Ich habe mal versucht selbst zu googeln, kann da aber nichts finden!

Jürgen


----------



## Vanner (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

Vielleicht meint er den hier? 

http://www.botenboet.nl/aanbod/product/8/V12


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angelboot New Venezia*

Jo, danke Vanner das wirds sein!

Jürgen


----------

